# Temazepam?



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

For anyone here who takes/has taken Temazepam for insomnia I was wondering what dose do you usually take? I took a 10 mg tablet last night and it didn't seem to do anything, I still ended up laying in bed awake for several hours as I usually do. :|


----------



## rustybob (Nov 19, 2009)

When I had a 2-week supply I took 15mg/night, knocked me out within a half hour. On the very last night it took a bit longer to knock me out. I got a REALLY strong anxiolitic effect for an hour before I fell asleep.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

It isn't any more hypnotic/sedating for me than other benzos, but it's one of my favorites due to being such a strong anxiolytic. I take 30mg, which is equal to 1.5mg clonazepam.


----------



## renski (May 9, 2007)

Weird that the 10mg did nothing, the first few times I took temaz it worked wonders for my insomnia. Try 20mg I guess, after taking it on and off for a couple of weeks it only put me to sleep for a couple of hours before I'd wake up.

My advice would be to give it a miss, it's more trouble then it's worth. 

You could try Mogadon (Nitrazepam), but it wasn't very effective for me either, at best it would give me a couple of hours of sleep.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

I've heard of people taking this in doses well over 100mg, but I guess that would qualify as abuse.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for the responses guys, I'll give it another shot and see how it goes.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

jim_morrison said:


> I'll give it another shot and see how it goes.


What?! I hope you're not IVing it, isn't that a little dangerous? :afr

Just kidding :teeth.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Under17 said:


> What?! I hope you're not IVing it, isn't that a little dangerous? :afr
> 
> Just kidding :teeth.


LOL! god no, let me rephrase, I'll give it another try


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Under17 said:


> I've heard of people taking this in doses well over 100mg, but I guess that would qualify as abuse.


i've taken over 300 mg and it's really nothing special in my special in my experience, just like any other benzo.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> i've taken over 300 mg and it's really nothing special in my special in my experience, just like any other benzo.


 300?? woah, why on earth would you take that high of a dose? I'm suprised you wern't comatose from that.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

The usual dose is 15-30mg. I took 30mg and it took forever to kick in and would leave me groggy in the morning. I switched to Xanax for sleep after that.


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

This is my favorite recreational benzo. Try taking a higher dose if 30 mg didn't cut it for you. And make sure your taking it on an empty stomach, that's crucial. The only problem is it leaves your system real quick.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

n1kkuh said:


> And make sure your taking it on an empty stomach, that's crucial. The only problem is it leaves your system real quick.


Oh is it one of those meds that needs to be taken on an empty stomach? That's interesting actually coz I usually take it after dinner.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

rocknroll714 said:


> Went to bed at 11 PM. Took 15 mg temazepam at 11:30 PM. Fell asleep at 1 AM. Woke up at 4 AM. Tossed and turned in bed until 6:30 AM. Got up knowing it would be impossible to go back to sleep.
> 
> [email protected]#$%.


Same actually, last night I took 10 mg of temazepam at about midnight, and still ended up tossing and turning until about 6 am :afr.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

rocknroll714 said:


> Ahh crap I posted in the wrong thread!! Damn lack of sleep.


All good, I moved it. :b


----------



## Timboslice (Jul 28, 2010)

I got a prescription for this stuff to try and stop using ambien (which, at least in the CR variety, is hella expensive). Doing a 1 night on Tem, one on Ambien-- and I have to say I like the Ambien much more as an actual sleep thing. Though, again I would say that Restoril has a better anxiety reducing effect-- which isn't so bad, in fact I'm happier that I can do things I enjoy at night (even if I can't sleep) without having the anxiety hanging over me, feels pretty nice.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

rocknroll714 said:


> Ambien is definitely much better.


This does seem to be the case from what I've heard.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

jim_morrison said:


> 300?? woah, why on earth would you take that high of a dose? I'm suprised you wern't comatose from that.


tolerance. i used to be addicted to benzos.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Hmm perhaps I should try taking 20 mg, I'm only prescribed 10 mg/night PRN though, which seems to be a low (perhaps sub-theraputic?) dose.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

jim_morrison said:


> Hmm perhaps I should try taking 20 mg, I'm only prescribed 10 mg/night PRN though, which seems to be a low (perhaps sub-theraputic?) dose.


10mg temazepam is equipotent to .5mg clonazepam. 20-30mg would be a good therapeutic dose.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

IllusionalFate said:


> 10mg temazepam is equipotent to .5mg clonazepam. 20-30mg would be a good therapeutic dose.


Hmm I assumed that at an equipotent dose temazepam would push the GABA-A alpha 1 subunit receptor harder than clonazepam since temazepam is a hypnotic benzo.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

jim_morrison said:


> Hmm I assumed that at an equipotent dose temazepam would push the GABA-A alpha 1 subunit receptor harder than clonazepam since temazepam is a hypnotic benzo.


Would there be anything wrong with that? I'm not familiar with the GABA-A subunits.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

jim_morrison said:


> Hmm I assumed that at an equipotent dose temazepam would push the GABA-A alpha 1 subunit receptor harder than clonazepam since temazepam is a hypnotic benzo.


What about benzo tolerance? NMDA antagonist works also for benzo? Some experiences, here ?


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

IllusionalFate said:


> Would there be anything wrong with that? I'm not familiar with the GABA-A subunits.


For sleep it's good thing, as the alpha 1 subunit is thought to be largely responsible for sedating/sleep inducing effects. For example Zolpidem is relatively selective for the alpha 1 subunit at theraputic doses.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

rocknroll714 said:


> If I don't sleep well tonight I'm going to break something.


Have you tried Doxylamine? Cheap and seems to work ok for sleep.


----------



## mike8803 (Feb 21, 2010)

hey jim, why dont u just double up on the 10 mg ambien? im sure that will put u to bed


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

mike8803 said:


> hey jim, why dont u just double up on the 10 mg ambien? im sure that will put u to bed


I don't have any ambien, but yeah I will probably try doubling the temazepam (restoril) to see if that works any better.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Hmm, I took 15 mg at midnight, it's now 7 am and I'm still wide awake, I got bored and frustrated lying in bed awake for the past several hours. :mum


----------



## Timboslice (Jul 28, 2010)

RnR, did you try getting an Ambien script? I know things are kinda rocky otherwise, but over on this side of the states, they'll give it out faster than water or Benzos. Plus, fresh tolerance to ambien is like getting really good and stoned out.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Timboslice said:


> RnR, did you try getting an Ambien script? I know things are kinda rocky otherwise, but over on this side of the states, they'll give it out faster than water or Benzos.


Lucky! Here, getting a Z-drug script seems to be harder than pulling teeth.


----------



## Timboslice (Jul 28, 2010)

rocknroll714 said:


> Nah I don't have a doc appointment for a few weeks. I've only got like three pills of temazepam left so we're gonna see how I sleep without it in a few days... /cringe.
> 
> P.S., I'm absolutely in love with the girl in your avatar. <33333


Sorry to hear my man. Best of luck on the days with no sleeping meds, I'm there 1-2 weeks of every month myself. No fun, but eventually your body will make you sleep one way or another, so I guess its all gravy train, but not nearly as fun.

P.S. I am too 

Jim, I'm actually quite surprised. I guess that goes to show just how effective the court of public opinion is--- Did it have anything to do with the guy tripping balls and falling out of a window? (I heard it a while ago, don't even know if its still relevant).


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Timboslice said:


> Jim, I'm actually quite surprised. I guess that goes to show just how effective the court of public opinion is--- Did it have anything to do with the guy tripping balls and falling out of a window? (I heard it a while ago, don't even know if its still relevant).


I havn't heard about that case but I did hear that a lady walked off a bridge here whilst sleepwalking on Ambien or something along those lines, which I think did contribute to it falling out of favour. We've also been using zopiclone here since the late 80's (similair to Lunesta). But I think the ultimate reason is just that in Aus any med that's considered to be potentially 'habit-froming' is avoided by doctors like the black plague.


----------



## Timboslice (Jul 28, 2010)

jim_morrison said:


> I havn't heard about that case but I did hear that a lady walked off a bridge here whilst sleepwalking on Ambien or something along those lines, which I think did contribute to it falling out of favour. We've also been using zopiclone here since the late 80's (similair to Lunesta). But I think the ultimate reason is just that in Aus any med that's considered to be potentially 'habit-froming' is avoided by doctors like the black plague.


That part I do understand, the latter one that is, Ambien really isn't much more than a one-month chump. While it seems to be great for acute insomnia, anything greater than it just breeds another medicinal dependence.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Timboslice said:


> That part I do understand, the latter one that is, Ambien really isn't much more than a one-month chump. While it seems to be great for acute insomnia, anything greater than it just breeds another medicinal dependence.


Hmm have you tried rotating between ambien and a med from a different class of sleep aids such as Trazodone to avoid tolerance?


----------



## Timboslice (Jul 28, 2010)

jim_morrison said:


> Hmm have you tried rotating between ambien and a med from a different class of sleep aids such as Trazodone to avoid tolerance?


Thats the strange thing about the medical community where I'm at--- they'll give out ambien or lunesta like a free for all, but if I ask for anything else (like a seroquel or trazodone) its like pulling teeth, to the point where doctors gasp and shake their heads. Heck, getting 15mg a night of Restoril required a small act of Jesus.

I am really not sure how our prescription hierarchy here works, because as an outside observer, it makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Timboslice said:


> Thats the strange thing about the medical community where I'm at--- they'll give out ambien or lunesta like a free for all, but if I ask for anything else (like a seroquel or trazodone) its like pulling teeth, to the point where doctors gasp and shake their heads. Heck, getting 15mg a night of Restoril required a small act of Jesus.
> 
> I am really not sure how our prescription hierarchy here works, because as an outside observer, it makes absolutely no sense.


Lol, that's almost completely back to front from here, where seroquel is handed out like crazy.

Hmm what about an OTC antihistamine like diphendhydramine or doxylamine? Doxylamine works the best out of those in my experience.


----------



## Timboslice (Jul 28, 2010)

jim_morrison said:


> Lol, that's almost completely back to front from here, where seroquel is handed out like crazy.
> 
> Hmm what about an OTC antihistamine like diphendhydramine or doxylamine? Doxylamine works the best out of those in my experience.


Interesting Jim, sounds like we need to swap houses for a week or two to get our meds right.

I had plenty of luck with Diphendhydramine (as Benadryl or other OTC allergy pill) but ever since I took Tramadol (which was a while ago) it just gives me restless legs.

I'll try the doxylamine, which I think is still formulated here in some versions of unisom.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Timboslice said:


> Interesting Jim, sounds like we need to swap houses for a week or two to get our meds right.
> 
> I had plenty of luck with Diphendhydramine (as Benadryl or other OTC allergy pill) but ever since I took Tramadol (which was a while ago) it just gives me restless legs.
> 
> I'll try the doxylamine, which I think is still formulated here in some versions of unisom.


Yeah I think Doxylamine is sold as 'Unisom-2' in America by memory.


----------

